# Sucht ihr für eure Hp noch nen IRC Channel?



## mibi (18. April 2001)

hi,

sucht ihr für eure Homepage noch einen IRC Channel? Dann kommt zu http://www.wir brauchen noch leute ...er Server sonst nicht finanzieren können.net! 

mfg
mibi

[Edited Content]
Ich habe die URL geändert, sowas will ich hier net. danke.
[Editiert von Klon am 26.04.2001 um 19:48]


----------



## Klon (19. April 2001)

Hey braucht ihr für eure Homepage noch nen IRC Channel? 

Dann kommt doch ins IRCnet...

Greets,
Klon
[Editiert von Klon am 19.04.2001 um 08:39]


----------



## Quentin (19. April 2001)

werbung suxx


----------

